# Where can I buy syringes/ needles online?



## BBKK (Oct 5, 2017)

Hey everyone this is my first post on a forum ever! 

I was wondering if any of you knew of a place where I could buy syringes, and needles online without any sort of prescription from a doctor, or medical authorization. 

I am having a hard time finding a site that will sell them with out any sort of authorization or that is not sketchy.

Also do you guys know of any places online were I can buy 250ml bottles of 0.9% Sodium Chloride for irrigation purposes? 

I am trying to put together a family medical bag, and I want these items just in case.

Do you guys have any recommendations on where I can buy these items online? Please help!!

Thanks!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Of course ..... but first ....... since you did not post an appropriate INTRO, what does BBKK stand for?


----------



## BBKK (Oct 5, 2017)

To be honest man I just sat down, created an account with a cold beer to my right, and for some reason the name BBKK just felt right.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BBKK said:


> To be honest man I just sat down, created an account with a cold beer to my right, and for some reason the name BBKK just felt right.


Now, that's just outright funny!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ok ..... I called my buddy who called Tyrone. I was told Tyrone said that "Homey don't play that s....". My bad, huh?


----------



## HochwaldJager (Aug 31, 2017)

Google and Amazon is your friend.....


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well I just sat down with a cup of joe and thought nope, you can't.
some how that just felt right.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I seriously doubt that you have any luck - they are restricted almost everywhere ....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.vitalitymedical.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Sodium+chloride

Try this and see.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

It sounds like you don't have the training to go with the use of syringes or you'd have 
an idea of where to procure them. If you don't have the training, what are you going to do?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I think they give them out for free if you're a heroin addict. Something about keeping AIDS down. Don't quote me.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I think they give them out for free if you're a heroin addict. Something about keeping AIDS down. Don't quote me.


Who would stick a needle in his butt!?

*Looking around sheepishly, the hairy one slinks out of the room*

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I steal them from work. I mean I procure them from work.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The proper term is liberate them from work.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I like to just borrow, they can have them back anytime.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

paraquack said:


> It sounds like you don't have the training to go with the use of syringes or you'd have
> an idea of where to procure them. If you don't have the training, what are you going to do?


Watch several YouTube videos.

Forgot what it is called but I got I think a Otoscope and it worked out great. After showing my wife she uses it every time the boys get a sniffle.

Same thing with the Oximeter. I already new blood pressure but taught my wife when we got the electonic version.

Any time I can get an awesome deal I'll jump on it. If I don't know or can't Self teach then it goes I'll in to another section waiting for a Doc to join the group.

In my opinion there is nothing wrong with buying above your training level to save for later.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gunn said:


> I steal them from work. I mean I procure them from work.


The correct term is "acquire" them.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Aren't insulin syringes available in most drug stores?


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Cricket said:


> Aren't insulin syringes available in most drug stores?


I had a 22-year-old Maine **** cat that had diabetes and I could pick the needles up without any trouble at the local drugstore


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm going to have to agree with a few other people here about raising a few questions. It's not hard to get trained on how to use a needle for intramuscular (IM) injections but one does need proper training. You can probably just go out and buy saline from any old drug store. Clean water also works just fine to wash almost everything out out eyes and other things, and it actually what most people are trained to use rather than saline.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Everyone is so PC. Liberate, borrow acquire, I am going to stick to original post. STEAL them.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Heck a lot of major cities give them away all you have to do is ask, they even throw in a box of condoms.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BBKK said:


> To be honest man I just sat down, created an account with a cold beer to my right, and for some reason the name BBKK just felt right.


Best Second Post Ever!

Slippy says Hey!:vs_wave:


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

What do you want to do? Needle to start an IV, Needle for an antibiotic injection, Needle for insulin? 

When I moved to my farm I stocked my animal medical kit. Injectable Antibiotics , needles and syringes from the local Farm and Home store. I bought insulin syringes and some smaller sized needles 25 gauge from the pharmacy. Never been asked why or what I use them for either at the farm store or the pharmacy . 

I do not have IV supplies as I do not have IV meds. You can rehydrate someone faster and easier by using tubing and a bag no need for special fluids potable water is ok. Insert tube in rectum and apply pressure to bag to put fluid into rectum for fast absorption.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

RJAMES said:


> What do you want to do? Needle to start an IV, Needle for an antibiotic injection, Needle for insulin?
> 
> When I moved to my farm I stocked my animal medical kit. Injectable Antibiotics , needles and syringes from the local Farm and Home store. I bought insulin syringes and some smaller sized needles 25 gauge from the pharmacy. Never been asked why or what I use them for either at the farm store or the pharmacy .
> 
> I do not have IV supplies as I do not have IV meds. You can rehydrate someone faster and easier by using tubing and a bag no need for special fluids potable water is ok. Insert tube in rectum and apply pressure to bag to put fluid into rectum for fast absorption.


as well as a squeaky clean colon!!! ::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::


----------

